# Valet Pro Poseidons Carnauba Wash Shampoo



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*valet pro poseidons carnauba wash*

*Price & Availablilty:*

500ml, 1 litre and 5 litre, £5.88 - £24.68 including VAT (prices from www.valetpro.co.uk)

*Used on:* 07 registration Renault Clio in liquid yellow

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:* Our Poseidon's Carnauba Wash is a shampoo of the highest quality. It produces beading after washing even an unwaxed car! It will leave your car with a great shine to it and will also add life to any wax that is on your vehicle already.

In-depth

This is one of the finest car shampoos on the market. Blended with Carnauba wax, this product will actually leave the paint work beading after a wash even if your car has never seen a wax before. It also adds to the gloss of paint work too. This gives true power in maintaining a car and preserving a new look, protecting the paintwork and other areas that can't be reached, Posiedon's Carnauba Wash also helps protect the car from rust. It also help maintain waxes, sealants and factory applied sealant through regular washing.

This product works great in cold water but is greatly improved with warm water.

50ml of product is all you need to 5L of water. Giving great dilutions and value for money.

*Packaging:* clear and simple with easy to read instructions on the back

*Appearance & Fragrance:* very nice fruity fragrance and a vibrant lemony colour

*Cutting & Cleaning Power* very good, even on a fairly clean car it showed signs of dirt removal in the rinse bucket

*Ease Of Use:* nice to use, very slick on paintwork and rinses easily

*Finish:* N/A

*Durability:* N/A

*Value:* a dilution ratio of around 50ml of shampoo to 5 litres of water represents excellent value for money

around 80ml of shampoo to 10 litres in the wash bucket










which foamed up easily with a quick blast of the pressure washer










shampoo felt very slick and well lubricated in use, allowing the washpad to glide effortlessly over the paintwork










blurb states it adds beading to the surface after washing, which showed itself after a rinse off










*findings* overall, im very happy with this shampoo - it smells pleasent (fruity imo), is a pleasure to use, rinses off easily and is very good value for money. i will be using this again without a doubt

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*

















*Conclusion* overall, im very happy with this shampoo - it smells pleasent (fruity imo), is a pleasure to use, rinses off easily and is very good value for money. i will be using this again without a doubt

thanks to Greg @ valet pro for supplying this product for reviewing. if you are interested in purchasing this product, please visit: here


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

*ValetPro Poseidon's Carnauba Wash*

*Price & Availablilty:*

500ml - £5.00 (£5.88 incl VAT)
1L - £8.50 (£9.99 incl VAT)
5L - £21.00 (£24.68 incl VAT)

Source: http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners

Available direct from ValetPro and a number of other online retailers.

*Used on:*

1989 SAAB 900 Turbo - Cirrus White single stage

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*



> Our Poseidon's Carnauba Wash is a shampoo of the highest quality. It produces beading after washing even an unwaxed car! It will leave your car with a great shine to it and will also add life to any wax that is on your vehicle already.
> 
> This is one of the finest car shampoos on the market. Blended with Carnauba wax, this product will actually leave the paint work beading after a wash even if your car has never seen a wax before. It also adds to the gloss of paint work too. This gives true power in maintaining a car and preserving a new look, protecting the paintwork and other areas that can't be reached, Posiedon's Carnauba Wash also helps protect the car from rust. It also help maintain waxes, sealants and factory applied sealant through regular washing.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners/1557-/Poseidons-carnauba-wash---500ml

*Packaging:*
























Image source: http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Exterior-Cleaners

Three sizes to suit different needs presented in quality containers.

The smaller bottles (500ml and 1L) are rigid, but with enough flex to squeeze product out where necessary with tops that seal well. The instructions on the bottle are clear and sufficient.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*

Clear yellow free flowing liquid with an addictive artificial fruit scent akin to boiled sweets.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*

This shampoo cleans as you would expect a car shampoo to do, cleaning up regular winter dirt:










*Ease Of Use:*

I used this shampoo to maintain a car prepared with ValetPro Achilles Prep which had been left unprotected further on one top panel, protected with ValetPro Orion's Shield on another and ValetPro Artemis Wax Seal on another.

My first use of this shampoo was at the recommended dilution of 50ml in 5L into warm water. I found it very lubricious, even greasy with a strong colour present in the water and scent throughout use. The shampoo did not come up with a thick foaminess, despite holding a spray head just beneath the surface to try to encourage such suds. Suds were present as a bubbliness on the surface, but did not especially transfer to the paintwork and certainly not when part way down the bucket.

My technique with wash/wax shampoos is to immerse the mitten into the suds bucket and use one side to heap a mass of shampoo water over the car to remove the dirt. I then flip the mitten over and massage the glossifiers and waxiness into the paintwork before rinsing well with clean water.

I got the general impression that at this ratio it was over-concentrated and so with my second use I halved the amount, using 25ml in 5L. At this ratio, the cleaning power was still as good, cleaning up a dirty car kept on a busy main road covered in winter filth. The greasiness of the water felt less unpleasant, but was still very much a defining feature of this shampoo and by far made up for the slickness of use where suds were not present.

Lubricious rather than sudsalicious!

The most immediate comparison to another product that I can make is with Simoniz Wash & Wax Shampoo.

*Finish:*

Initially bright with a glossy sheen.










I found the waxiness "bonded" best to the panel finished with Artemis Wax Seal, giving initial re-beading much better than the other panels but got the general impression that the actual beading I might have seen from Artemis Wax Seal was somewhat subdued. Furthermore, a week later I got the general impression that a lighter amount of shampoo gave a better finish for initial re-beading, allowing the characteristics of the underlying product to shine through more effectively.

I think if a quick detailer was used after drying, that negative might well be avoided - perhaps ValetPro Citrus Bling as a drying aid or post-drying spritz?

Less is more ... even on a car literally blathered in winter road filth!

*Durability:*

The waxiness in this shampoo probably lasted a couple of days before being overcome with road dirt, leaving a clinging film of dirt that subdued the glossiness and beading. Subsequent rainfall did not release that film from the surfaces and the car did not clean itself up in the rain.

*Value:*

At face value when considering the stated dilution rates and the RRP, this shampoo would appear to be more expensive than regular shampoos that often state a dilution of 30ml to 5L but in use this shampoo is easily capable of delivering a good wash with the additional waxiness with half of the stated amount of product, so 25ml in 5L, placing it certainly on a par for price with a good section of the market.

Value must also consider how good the product is in use and its intended effect. The cleaning is good, but the performance of the waxiness lets it down against other wash/wax shampoos, from both the supermarket and boutique ends of the market.

*Overall DW Rating:* 50%










*Conclusion:*

ValetPro Poseidon's Carnauba Wash is a gorgeous smelling shampoo, well presented at a good price pitch. The shampoo does what you would expect for cleaning and does that well, leaving a bright and glossy finish. It is unfortunately let down by the waxiness which subdues that look after a short period of time and subdues the characteristics of underlying products.

Used as a simple shampoo as many a Sunday car washer might well do, it is certainly a cut above many shampoos you would expect to find in a supermarket but is that bit more expensive.

... a middle product with a middle price.

Thankyou to ValetPro for supplying this product for review. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.valetpro.co.uk/


----------

